# Will you be watching the Ashes?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There are some who say the Australian cricket team is the weakest for many years, there are some who say that England team is the strongest for many years but this is the Ashes! The Ashes series is set to begin in the UK over the next few weeks and while many "experts" believe that [...]

Click to read the full news article: Will you be watching the Ashes?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Beth_of_Bris (Jun 16, 2013)

I will be watching


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Beth_of_Bris

Who will you be supporting?


----------

